# Tip for noisy external Fluval filters



## Julian (4 Apr 2015)

My filter has been making the most unhealthy noise lately and just wanted to share what fixed the problem, I'm actually amazed at how quiet the filter is now.

After replacing most of the parts, I finally narrowed it down to the lid that goes on the upper most media basket. Turns out the clips were bent and it wasn't sitting flush. This made it rattle against the top of the filter housing. I had to   bend the clip at the front (as pictured) to make it more secure.


----------



## Rahms (4 Apr 2015)

what kind of noise? Just a loud hum, or a rattle?

mines never been that quiet but I really don't know how quiet it should be!


----------



## Julian (4 Apr 2015)

It sounded very much like there was a problem with the impeller. Definitely more of a rattle than hum.


----------



## MirandaB (5 Apr 2015)

Another thing to check is when you clean the impeller spindle that you still have the rubber thingy on the end as I managed to drop it without realising and when put back together it makes a very annoying rattle  fortunately I found it and all was peace again


----------

